# Sammelthread: Gabeln für 20"-Kinderräder - Custom oder von-der-Stange



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Servus Kinder-MTB-Papis (und Mamis)!

Bezüglich der Gabellösungen für 20" Kinder-MTBs haben wir derzeit in mehreren Threads tolle Vorschläge und Lösungen laufen (z. B. im Poison-Thread, im Cube-Thread, usw.), ich blick schon fast nicht mehr durch, wo was steht.

Wollen wir diese Gabellösungen net mal hier alle Sammeln?

Ihr könnte sowohl eigene Bastellösungen als auch einfach nur Quellenlinks zu Gabeln-von-der-Stange posten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

93364 HARO C4               RACING BMX
              CARBON               PRO 20"
690g, 99 bei mk-bikeshop.de

http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/images/Gabeln/93364_carboneC4_big.jpg


*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Custom-Gabel (zu deutsch Gabelbastelei) von stefanxy1:
Praktisch die Umfunktionierung/Umbastelei einer alten Switchblade-Gabel, Vorteil: Cantisockel dran, Nachteil. Alte Switchblade-Gabeln werden heutzutage doch wie Gold gehandelt (?) bzw. sind halt recht selten zu bekommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634245
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LL4mZrrv5to/UYpAfI9qgZI/AAAAAAAABdM/Jlpbb8Zjwwo/w993-h745-no/.jpg


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

michfisch und BOOZE haben was auf Ebay gefunden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330951974170?var=540203972708&ssPageNam
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Carbon-Starr-Gabel-MTB-20-Zoll-fuer-V-Brake-und-Disc-Postmount-/00/s/ODA0WDQ1Mg==/z/SkkAAMXQKLdR1-2o/$(KGrHqF,!nsFGzcK5McwBR1-2oVS,!~~60_35.JPG

Carbongabel 179â¬, 870g


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

Auf ebay Kleinanzeigen gibt's ne 24" Carbon mit V-Brake für VB 80
Die muss man halt umbauen
Gruss M


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Custom(Bastel)-Gabel von BikerDad:

Erwachsenen-Carbon-Federgabel, gekürzt und Federung entfernt (Carbon-Standrohre abgesägt, Carbonlaminatreste aus Muffen rausgefönt, gekürzte Carbonrohre neu eingeklebt).

Zugleich auch ein Beispiel, dass Schraub-Cantisockel wohl funktionieren,  das erweitert die Gabelauswahl auf Disk-only- und BMX-Gabeln.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075545


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Auf ebay Kleinanzeigen gibt's ne 24" Carbon mit V-Brake für VB 80
> Die muss man halt umbauen
> Gruss M



Super! Kannst du auch gleich noch den Link hier einfügen/reinkopieren?
Manche Ebay-Auktionen (grade gewerbliche) laufen ja monatelang in Dauerschleife, dann hätte der Ebay-Link ja ne zeitlang Bestand.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

BOOZE hatte mal den Link hier, jede Menge 20" Gabeln ausm Trialbereich, leider alle Disk-only, braucht man also anschraubbare Cantisockel nochmal extra:

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gab....html?MODsid=886aacd402710224b9460ab894ddbbfc


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juli 2013)

Hier der Vorschlag von Johnparka bzgl. NachrÃ¼st-Cantisockel:



johnparka schrieb:


> Also es gÃ¤be die Teile zum NachrÃ¼sten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ALMU schrieb:


> 60-80g und ca. 60â¬, die passen an die Saso (mekkem) Gabeln aber dann hast du auch Ã¼ber 750g.


----------



## michfisch (6. Juli 2013)

da isser:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...arbongabel-24-zoll/119764561-217-16880?ref=wl



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Super! Kannst du auch gleich noch den Link hier einfügen/reinkopieren?
> Manche Ebay-Auktionen (grade gewerbliche) laufen ja monatelang in Dauerschleife, dann hätte der Ebay-Link ja ne zeitlang Bestand.


----------



## markus964 (6. Juli 2013)

Am 14.03.2011, 11:45 habe ich die Gabel unseres Sohnes vorgestellt, vor 2 Jahren war es ähnlich schwer etwas leichtes mit Cantisockeln in 20" zu bekommen.



markus964 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Tange Super Big Fork, ehemals 26", auf 20" umgebaut, da ich auch keine leichte Gabel gefunden habe.
> 
> ...








und wenn ich mir die 80 Gabel auf eBay so anschaue ....






... schick ist so eine Carbon Gabel ja schon ...
... aber warum wiegt die Gabel 859g ? Das sind ja 100g mehr als meine Stahlgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnparka (6. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?language=de&info=p47565_.html


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juli 2013)

markus964 schrieb:


> ..
> ... aber warum wiegt die Gabel 859g ? Das sind ja 100g mehr als meine Stahlgabel.



Weil es eine 24" Gabel ist 
Aber stimmt schon, ich dachte auch immer das Carbonverbund leichter wäre.


----------



## markus964 (6. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Weil es eine 24" Gabel ist


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...  ... Dankeschön!


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juli 2013)

Diese Gabel, gekürzt und mit Cantisockeln 
Carbon Gabel 540gr.


----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal. Geile Idee übrigens.
20" Carbon Gabel aus China, 90 USD inkl Versand. Laaange Lieferzeit:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/20-carbon-road-fork-CRFK03/100585_493901617.html
450 Gramm laut Verkäufer.
V-Brake Sockel sind dran, Tapered Steerer! erfordert EC44/40 Steuersatz Unterteil in normalem Rahmen.


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juli 2013)

Leicht ist sie ja, aber gefallen tut sie mir nicht und wird mit dickeren Reifen wohl nicht hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

Darf ich das mal hier rüber switchen?



tomeg schrieb:


> Zum Gabelthema werfe ich mal die Dahon-Gabeln in den Raum
> 
> http://www.radel-max.de/Fahrradteile/Originalersatzteile-Fahrradprogramm,Dahon,Gabel,b3402,2.html
> 
> Grüße - Tobi



umfangreiche Auswahl, günstige Preise, Detail-Nennungen jedoch "leicht" verbesserungswürdig: Gewichte, Material?


----------



## Floh (7. Juli 2013)

Hübscher finde ich auch andere Gabeln. Sie baut auch relativ hoch, wahrscheinlich um als Ersatz für Federgabeln zu taugen?
Aber ein 2.0 er Reifen solle reinpassen, was wolltest Du denn auf eine 20" Felge drauf packen??
Übrigens Bauhöhe 350 mm:


----------



## 68-er (8. Juli 2013)

die trigon oder ne alte pace wäre derzeit auch mein favorit
zumindest optisch

aber gab es nichtmal einen fred zum thema rockshock sid kürzen
oder is das eher wunschdenken ???


----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2013)

Das Problem daran ist: Selbst für ´ne ausgelutschte SID musst Du noch ganz schön Geld hinlegen, und dann fängst Du an die Tauchrohre zu kürzen? Um wieviel denn, so dass auch noch Federweg über bleibt?
Und das kannst Du dann auch nur machen wenn Du Disk fährst. Oder wird das Casting gekürzt damit der Canti-Sockel an der richtigen Stelle sitzt?

Federgabeln kürzen ist Bockmist. 20" Federgabeln sind per se Bockmist. BMX-Gabeln sind kein Bockmist, aber entweder ohne Bremsaufnahme oder Disc only und außerdem zu schwer also doch wieder Bockmist. 

Trial-Gabeln sind das Einzige was halbwegs geht. Mein Traum wäre eine Alu-Trial Gabel 20" mit einer HS33 Firmtech-Aufnahme. Und bitte um die 500 Gramm. Freiwillige vor.


----------



## 68-er (8. Juli 2013)

dem jungschen gehts halt wie den meißten
der große bruder hat ne federgabel - also will er auch ...

ne sid race und ne pace rc38 habe ich noch liegen - das wäre nicht das problem
wenn dann aber bei 20" keine funktion mehr da ist - sind mir die zu schade

bei gabeln ala trigon gefällt mir die optik - mit v-brake aufnahme gibts aber 
auch nichts unter 650gramm
v-brake adapter wiegen wiederum über 100gr

die verlinkten asien carbon gabeln passen meiner meinung nach überhaupt 
nicht zum poisen 

das mit der gabel macht mir echt kopfzerbrechen ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> bei gabeln ala trigon gefällt mir die optik - mit v-brake aufnahme gibts aber
> auch nichts unter 650gramm
> v-brake adapter wiegen wiederum über 100gr



Vielleicht ein oder zwei Beispiel-Links dazu?
Also speziell Gabel mit V-Brake-Aufnahme, meinetwegen dann halt 650-800 g, is ja auch besser als nix...


----------



## BOOZE (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn es nicht gerade eine Preis Frage wäre, könnte man sich ja eine schöne leichte 20" Gabel vom Leitwolf/Vigmos aus Titan bauen lassen, die wird wohl geschätzt unter 450Gr. wiegen. 

Oder halt bei Kokua anfragen, die haben ja auch eine recht schicke Alugabel an ihrem 20" Rad.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Oder halt bei Kokua anfragen, die haben ja auch eine recht schicke Alugabel an ihrem 20" Rad.


Und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass sie eine Jumper-Gabel zu fairem Preis an einen hier aus dem Forum abgegeben haben.  Fragen kostet ja erstmal nix.


----------



## BOOZE (8. Juli 2013)

Ich denke auch das es darauf hinauslaufen wird, um eine schöne leichte und günstige Gabel zu bekommen, die auch noch Canti Aufnahmen besitzt. 

Man könnte ja gegebenenfalls eine Sammelbestellung machen.


----------



## 68-er (8. Juli 2013)

@Banglabagh75 
siehe beitrag 4 - viel mehr gibts da nicht 
bei alle weiteren muß man nen v-brake adapter verwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass sie eine Jumper-Gabel zu fairem Preis an einen hier aus dem Forum abgegeben haben.  Fragen kostet ja erstmal nix.



War das net der gtbiker mit seinem Laufrad-Projekt?


Übrigens: Ich find die MTB Cycletech Moskito-Gabel so schön (chromig - is dann aber wohl net Alu oder wie?), blöd halt, dass die in der Schweiz sitzen, hohe Portokosten und dann noch Zoll und EUSt.


----------



## BOOZE (8. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich find die MTB Cycletech Moskito-Gabel so schön (chromig - is dann aber wohl net Alu oder wie?



Schaut für mich nach Alu aus, gefällt mir auch. 







Schickes Rad übrigens das Moskito


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich find die MTB Cycletech Moskito-Gabel so schön (chromig - is dann aber wohl net Alu oder wie?), blöd halt, dass die in der Schweiz sitzen, hohe Portokosten und dann noch Zoll und EUSt.


Grad ma nen Magnet drangehalten: ist wohl Alu. Bei dem Radgewicht aber auch fast klar.


----------



## trolliver (8. Juli 2013)

Warum? Sooo leicht ist es doch gar nicht, Isla baut ja auch eine Cromo-Gabel ein. Doch Cycletech geben ja an, daß sie eine Alu-Starrgabel verbauen.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juli 2013)

In der Tat hat es noch Potential an Tretlager, Laufrädern und auch einigen Anbauteilen. Wieviel die Gabel genau wiegt, kann ich nicht sagen, hab das Rad noch nicht zerlegt. Hat noch Zeit bei uns.


----------



## 68-er (8. Juli 2013)

die Cycletech is ganz hübsch und 550gramm sind ja auch okay ;-)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> die Cycletech is ganz hübsch und 550gramm sind ja auch okay ;-)



Wo hast´n das Gewicht her? Selber gewogen oder die Angabe irgendwo gefunden?

Wär ja rekordverdächtig leicht, die tät ich dann auch mit Zoll und EUSt. nehmen!


----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mal freundlich bei Kokua und bei MTB Cycletech angefragt ob sie uns Gabeln verkaufen würden.


----------



## 68-er (8. Juli 2013)

das gewicht hab ich von hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8880338&postcount=3
übrigends ein sehr cooles radel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (8. Juli 2013)

Interessant! Also bei Innenlager und Laufradsatz lassen sie noch Gewicht liegen. Viele andere Teile sind dagegen wirklich nah an dem was man selber mit vertretbaren Kosten hinkriegen kann.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich habe mal freundlich bei Kokua und bei MTB Cycletech angefragt ob sie uns Gabeln verkaufen würden.



Super! 

Dann erspar ich mir und denen ne Doppel-Anfrage und warte auf die Infos, die du bekommst!

So ne Gabel 550g-Gabel tät ich dann wohl auch nehmen.


----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

Da ich auch schon angefragt habe (aber schon deutlich vor diesem Thema) würde ich auch eine nehme. Die Moskito scheint aber höher zu sein als die Kokua.
Beide wiegen ca. das Gleiche.


----------



## 68-er (9. Juli 2013)

nur der vollständigkeit halber ...
habe hier noch eine 20" federgabel gefunden - 1530gramm - zum stolzen preis von 350euro 
http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/federgabeln/meks_carbon_ac_d.html


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

Geil... das Teil paßt dann ja in die Islarahmen...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Da ich auch schon angefragt habe (aber schon deutlich vor diesem Thema) würde ich auch eine nehme. Die Moskito scheint aber höher zu sein als die Kokua.
> Beide wiegen ca. das Gleiche.



Und, hast schon ne Antwort auf deine Anfrage bekommen? ("vor diesem Thema" - das wäre ja dann schon ne Weile her)

Einbauhöhe ist natürlich auch ein wichtiger Aspekt in Bezug auf die Geometrie, verändert ja dann Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, Nachlauf/Vorlauf und wie das alles so heißt.
Wird beim hiesigen 20"-Poison-Ethanol-Projekt eher ne höhere oder niedrigere Gabel besser sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2013)

MTB Cycletech erklärt kurz und knapp aber immerhin prompt:
- Sie verkaufen die Gabel nicht einzeln
- Sie wird in Taiwan im Auftrag von MTB Cycletech gefertigt (ergo sie ist nicht einfach so im Aftermarket erhältlich,, weil Kundenanfertigung).

Von Kokua bis jetzt keine Antwort.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Moskito Einbauhöhe könnt ich bei Bedarf messen.
EDIT: gut, wird wohl jetzt nicht mehr interessant sein... Sorry für Euch. Allerdings, was macht Cycletech im Falle Gabelschaden nach Unfall. Fordern sie einen Beweis für den Defekt? Foto, Originalteil?

Moskito LRS ist in der Tat nicht super leicht. Habe vor, den gegen den von Kania/Hr. Fischer zu wechseln. Allerdings warte ich noch etwas ab, der soll (noch) leichter werden...  Mit (vergleichsweise preiswertem) Wechsel von Kassette, Stütze, Sattel, Schnellspannern, Tretlager, Schaltwerk kommt das Moskito Richtung 7,6 kg inkl. Pedale, also sogar unter Kania TEAM-Niwo (Kania gibt Gewicht ohne Pedale an).


----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

@trifi70
Kannst du bitte trotzdem mal messen


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn nicht jemand anders schneller ist: heute abend.


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Trifi,

wann sollen denn die Änderungen beim Moskito kommen?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Moskito ist ein recht großes 20er. Wechsel vom CNOC16 frühestens nächsten Sommer, vermutlich aber erst Frühjahr 2015. Dann braucht die nächste das CNOC16. Das Moskito war ein Spontankauf, weils günstig war. Bei genauer Betrachtung hätte ich besser im nächsten Winter ein Kania Team kaufen sollen, wär vermutlich sogar preiswerter geworden. Allerdings kann ich am Moskito mehr basteln


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wie groß das ist. Und das riesige Kettenblatt. 40er? Und der sehr lange Hinterbau... Insgesamt finde ich Cycletechs Seite nicht besonders informativ. Kurbellänge, Überstand... da fehlen so einige Daten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

Meint ihr das selbe Moskito wie ich? Ich kenne nur das kleine neonrote 20"-Moskito von Moni_82, das scheint erstens recht leicht zu sein (in der Hand, selbst gewogen hab ichs net) und zweitens ihrem kleinen 5-Jährigen (der a bissle größer ist als unserer) ganz gut zu passen.
Als Komplett-20Zöller-von-der-Stange wär das einer meiner vordersten Favoriten (wenn wir net jetzt den Poison-/Chaka-Rahmen hätten).


Zur MTB Cycletech-Gabel: Schade, also kein Einzelverkauf.

Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: Wenn ein Moskito-Besitzer ne einzelne Gabel als Austausch bzw. Ersatz möchte, müssen sie die ja wohl liefern oder tauschen die nur ganze Fahrräder um!?
Und Bestellung nur gegen Mosito-Rechnungsvorlage kann ja wohl auch net gehen, weil beim Gebrauchtkauf in der Regel keine Rechnung mehr da ist...


----------



## trolliver (9. Juli 2013)

Es kann nur eines geben... ;-) Manche Leute setzen ihre Kinder früher auf größere Räder, so wie wir bislang. Cycletech gibt ja auch an, das Rad sei von 5 bis 9 geeignet, an anderer Stelle und von Händlern steht ab 6. Wenn man vergleicht, wo das Sitzrohr aufhört, ist es schon größer als andere.

Aber das hat doch auch nicht die für dich wichtige stylische Lackierung?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Aber das hat doch auch nicht die für dich wichtige stylische Lackierung?



Ertappt!  Du hast recht, das schön zu finden, ist eigentlich Prinzipienbruch bei mir, weil eigentlich bin ich ja hier der Verfechter der Cube-Mehrfarb-Lackierungen... 

Prinzipien hin oder her, gestern kleine Diskussion wg. der Farbgebung am 20"-Poison/Chaka, grün oder violett eloxieren (leider einfarbig, typisch eloxieren halt) war für mich sonnenklar, meine Frau aber "ne, ne, das muss nen bunten Lack bekommen" - wie soll man denn ne Custom-Lackierung bunt kriegen? Schablonen basteln und abkleben wie wild, oder wie?
Idee: In meiner Jugend gab´s doch diese Metalflake-Lacke bei den Prolo-Kisten (Kumpel hatte nen Capri II oder so in Candy-Metalflake, da kostete die Lackierung mehr als das ganze Auto), muss mal suchen, ob das heutzutage noch jemand lackiert, das wär natürlich der Kracher - solang bis der Kleine buchstäblich damit irgendwo "dagegenkracht"...

Aber eigentlich gehört das voll in den Poison-Rahmen-Aufbau-Thread rein, im Gabelthread ja total falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

Farbe House of Kolor, damit kannst du nichts falsch machen. Ist auf meinen Garagen Autos auch drauf.
Die Gabel kannst du auch damit machen (nur mal so damit es auch hier rein passt).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

Ah, cool, Danke, genau das isses!
Muss nur noch nen Lackierer finden...

Am besten, ich blÃ¤tter das olle Street Mag. mal wieder durch, wennÂ´s schon seit 2 Jahrzehnten regelmÃ¤Ãig reinflattert, da find ich dann bestimmt auch noch nen Lackierer, der das Zeugs gut verarbeiten kann.
(Weil mit der 100â¬-Elektropistole vorm Haus versau ich so ne teure Effektfarbe lieber net)

PS: Stimmt, kann man auch die Gabel so lackieren, passend zum Thread... 

EDIT: Krass, es gibt keine Frage, die net schon mal irgendwo/irgendwann im I-Net gestellt wurde, hier is genau meine:
http://www.fahrzeuglackiererforum.de/80798-muenchen-metal-flake-lackierer-gesucht-t14037.html?

Leider ohne Antwort...


----------



## BOOZE (9. Juli 2013)

Fürs professionelle Lackieren kannst du mal locker mit 1000 rechnen in Candyflake.


----------



## ALMU (9. Juli 2013)

Beim Rad kommst du mit der ganz kleinen Dose hin aber ich würde einfach einen Zweischichtlack nehmen den kann man auch mal ausbessern.


----------



## 68-er (9. Juli 2013)

für ein messeradel kann ich ne metalflake ja noch nachvollziehen
aber für nen fünfjährigen braucht es was haltbareres ...
ich würde es pulverbeschichten lassen - da gibt es auch schon 
ganz schön krasse metallic farbtöne


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

Der hier hat in München 120 fürn komplettes Erwachsenen-Rad in Metalflake bezahlt:
http://wordpress.p180768.webspaceconfig.de/

Lackschäden ausbessern kann man dann natürlich vergessen, eh klar...


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Fürs Protokoll: Cycletech Moskito Alu Gabel Modell 2011 Einbauhöhe ca. 333 mm (Maß zwischen Auflage Gabelkonus und Mitte Vorderachse, so genau wie man das im eingebauten Zustand messen kann...)


----------



## 68-er (9. Juli 2013)

333 passt gut zur poison geo


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> 333 passt gut zur poison geo



Wie misst´n das, ob diese oder jene Gabelhöhe gut zur Rahmengeo passt?

Rahmen in die Luft halten, mit der anderen Hand n Meterstab unter´s Steuerrohr stecken? 

Dann weiß man ja immer noch net, welche Winkel im Endergebnis Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr ergeben (sollen)!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Klar kannste das Maß nehmen, den Rahmen entsprechend ausnivellieren und dann die Winkel messen. Kritisch ist der Steuerwinkel. Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist eher fürs Mitwachsen des Rades interessant und lässt sich über die Wahl der Stütze noch in Maßen korrigieren.

Aber einfacher ist wahrscheinlich mal zu schauen, welche Gabel Teikotec für den Rahmen vorgesehen hatte und welches Maß die hat.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Aber einfacher ist wahrscheinlich mal zu schauen, welche Gabel Teikotec für den Rahmen vorgesehen hatte und welches Maß die hat.



Hab grad gleich mal ne Anfrage an den Hans Werner Theisen geschickt (oder kennt den jemand persönlich, so als alte Radlerlegende oder so, dann ließe ich natürlich gerne anderen Fäden-Ziehern den Vortritt, weil ich kenn den nicht persönlich).
Nicht, dass jetzt jeder von uns den armen Mann mit so ner Gabel-Frage-Email verrückt macht, ich hatte den eh schon genervt mit der Poison-Ethanol/Chaka-Alii-Man-Gleichheitsfrage...


----------



## johnparka (9. Juli 2013)

Poison verbaut im Ethanol die RST Capa20


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2013)

Und des is ne Federgabel und hat um 360 mm?!


----------



## BOOZE (9. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Der hier hat in München 120 fürn komplettes Erwachsenen-Rad in Metalflake bezahlt:
> http://wordpress.p180768.webspaceconfig.de/
> 
> Lackschäden ausbessern kann man dann natürlich vergessen, eh klar...



So ein Preis geht nur unter Freunden, regulär ist so ein Preis gar nicht machbar.Das kostet allein der Lack, der auf dem Rahmen ist aber schon eine Art light Variante in Sachen Metallflake.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Und des is ne Federgabel und hat um 360 mm?!



Falls Du Dich auf die RST Capa 20 beziehst, dann ist das in der Tat eine Federgabel mit (theoretisch) 50mm Federweg. Je nach Schaft wiegt das Teil allerdings > 1.700g und ich bin von der "Federleistung" eher weniger überzeugt... Bei Kurbelix kann man das Teil übrigens auch ohne Schaft bestellen.

Natürlich gab es auch hierzu schon mal eine Diskussion im Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-476460.html ;-) Eigentlich müssten wir die Inhalte der ganzen Threads einmal in übersichtlicher Form zusammenführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. Juli 2013)

Danke, ich hatte nicht vor, eine Federgabel ins 20er einzubauen  Ich wollte vor allem auf die 360 hinaus. Wenn die Capa die Standard-Ausrüstung ist und jetzt durch eine Moskito Gabel mit 333 ersetzt werden sollte, ändert sich die Geometrie (Steuerwinkel) nicht unerheblich... Bei Poison auf der Webseite habe ich mal vorhin geschaut, da wird das Ethanol mit einer nicht näher spezifizierten ZOOM Gabel angeboten.


----------



## Floh (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn man den Rahmen "austariert" muss man aber aufpassen: Das Tretlager ist gedroppt (sollte unterhalb der Hinterrad-Achse liegen).
Ich meine aber auch, die Einbauhöhe müsste so um die 350 mm liegen. Für alles andere ist das Steuerrohr viel zu weit oben angesetzt.
Die meisten Starrgabeln dürften aber auch in diesem Bereich liegen. Die China-Carbongabel liegt bei 350 mm.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. Juli 2013)

Hab prompt heute schon die Info von Hans Werner Theisen (Poison Bikes) bekommen wegen der Gabelmaße.
Ich schreib´s aber lieber mal in den Poison Thread rein, weil eigentlich geht´s hier ja eher um 20" Gabeln allgemein und net um speziell ne Gabel mit passenden Geomaßen für´s Poison Ethanol.

Obwohl, ein Teil der Emailantwort passt auch in den allgemeinen 20"-Gabel-Thread hier ganz gut:

Suntour XLO Air, 100mm, weiß, 89 Euro, bei Poison Bikes


----------



## Mamara (12. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das selbe Moskito wie ich? Ich kenne nur das kleine neonrote 20"-Moskito von Moni_82, das scheint erstens recht leicht zu sein (in der Hand, selbst gewogen hab ichs net) und zweitens ihrem kleinen 5-Jährigen (der a bissle größer ist als unserer) ganz gut zu passen.
> Als Komplett-20Zöller-von-der-Stange wär das einer meiner vordersten Favoriten (wenn wir net jetzt den Poison-/Chaka-Rahmen hätten).
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, das Cyletech ist eines der größten 20" am Markt und sicher nicht für kleine 5Jährige geeignet. Ist meinem 6Jährigen immer noch recht gross. Was ne Ersatzgabel von Cycletech angeht weiss ich nix, aber ich habe Kona, Scott und noch irgend welche 2 andere kleinere Hersteller und deren Händler angeschrieben die Alex Ace20 24" Felgen verbauen an ihren Kinderrädern. KEINER kann sie einzeln nachliefern - da kannste nach Herstellermeinung also das ganze Rad weg werfen wenn ne Felge mal durch gebremst ist oder mal gecrashed wird am Randstein. 
Willkommen in der Welt der Kinderradhersteller .


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juli 2013)

@ Mamara: Ja oder die wollen halt einfach net, dass wir "Selbstaufbauer" uns nicht nur ihre Ideen abschauen (und ggf. verbessern), sondern dann auch noch ihre Teile haben wollen an den Stellen, wo wir selbst nimmer weiterkommen (Gabel usw.). So könnt´s doch auch sein, oder?

Weil wenn ein Isla/Kania/Kokua/Moskito/usw.-Eigner wegen Gabeldefekt ne neue bei denen kaufen möchte (meinetwegen auf eig. Re., wenn die Garantie vorbei ist), dann möcht ich sehen, dass es dort heißt "nix gibt´s, wir liefern für Ihr Exemplar unserer Markenräder kein Ersatzteil"!


----------



## Mamara (12. Juli 2013)

Bei Scott hab ich definitiv nen befreundeten Scott-Händler nachfragen lassen...


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2013)

So siehts halt aus, wenn ich die Ware als Massenprodukt vom chinesischen Fließband fallen lasse und den Scott-Kleber draufpappe.  Für die logistisch etwas aufwendigere Ersatzteilversorgung fällt wohl nicht genug Marge ab...


----------



## michfisch (18. Juli 2013)

So ihr Lieben,
ich hatte gestern mal Glück, wa beim freundlichen Bikehändler, den ich noch nie aufgesucht hatte, um ein Ersatzteil für mein RR abzuholen. Nebenbei habe ich ihn nach einer 20" Gabel gefragt. Er meinte, er müsste mal in seinem Fundus schauen. Nach 5 min war er wieder da und hatte eine neue Stahlgabel 20" mit Schaft ohne Gewinde in der Hand. Ich frage: was soll die kosten? Er: gib mir nen 10er, lag eh nur rum. Ich gestrahlt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, nach Hause und auf die Waage 750gr.---- Bestens, man kann auch mal Gück haben
Also Jungs, sucht weiter auch mal beim Händler um die Ecke
Gruss M


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juli 2013)

Warum haste nicht gleich ne größere Menge abgenommen. Da wär sicher auch noch Rabatt drin gewesen  Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen


----------



## michfisch (18. Juli 2013)

Hi, hätte ich gemacht. War aber leider nur eine zugegen.
gruß M



trifi70 schrieb:


> Warum haste nicht gleich ne größere Menge abgenommen. Da wär sicher auch noch Rabatt drin gewesen  Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. Juli 2013)

Schon klar, bei dem Preis. Die wird irgendwo über geblieben sein...


----------



## trolliver (18. Juli 2013)

Und paßt sie? Mit Gewinde? Und Bemssockeln?


----------



## michfisch (19. Juli 2013)

Passt bestens, ist Ahead ohne Gewinde. Bild gibts heute Abend.
Gruss M


trolliver schrieb:


> Und paßt sie? Mit Gewinde? Und Bemssockeln?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Juli 2013)

Und vielleicht findest du noch irgendnen Marken-/Herstellernamen dazu raus, vielleicht ist ja was eingeprägt, wer weiß.


----------



## michfisch (20. Juli 2013)

So, hier mal ein Bild. Habe es gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft, da ich bei gefühlten 45 Grad, 2km Hecke geschnitten habe ( wie bescheuert muss man sein). Es gibt keinerlei Kennzeichnung, nicht am Schaft bzw. Ausfallenden. Entweder Einzelstück oder Massenware aus Fernost.
Gruss M



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht findest du noch irgendnen Marken-/Herstellernamen dazu raus, vielleicht ist ja was eingeprägt, wer weiß.


----------



## BOOZE (20. Juli 2013)

Eindeutig Fernost, mag man gar nicht Glauben das die so leicht ist wie die ausschaut.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein Bild. Habe es gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft, da ich bei gefühlten 45 Grad, 2km Hecke geschnitten habe ( wie bescheuert muss man sein). Es gibt keinerlei Kennzeichnung, nicht am Schaft bzw. Ausfallenden. Entweder Einzelstück oder Massenware aus Fernost.
> Gruss M



2 km Hecke schneiden? Hast du nen eigenen Bikepark? 

Die Gabel sieht hübsch aus, irgendwie genauso wie die Moskito-Gabel, naja, stammen wohl eh alle aus der gleichen Fabrik...

Weiß dein Händler noch, wofür er die Gabel mal bestellt hatte bzw. welche Art von Räder führt der? Gegen BMX spricht ja das Vorhandensein von Cantisockeln...


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2013)

Wahrscheinlich das Meisterstück eines Lehrlings, also Einzelstück 

Finde auch, man sieht ihr die relative Leichtigkeit nicht an.


----------



## Mamara (20. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die Gabel sieht hübsch aus, irgendwie genauso wie die Moskito-Gabel, naja, stammen wohl eh alle aus der gleichen Fabrik...



Das eine ist ne gebogene Stahlgabel und am Moskito ne gerade Alugabel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Das eine ist ne gebogene Stahlgabel und am Moskito ne gerade Alugabel???



Ja? Hab seit gut 2 Wochen kein Moskito mehr gesehen.

Na gut, dann sieht diese Gabel hier halt genauso CHROMIG-hübsch aus wie die Moskito-Gabel (ob nun gebogen oder ungebogen)...


----------



## BOOZE (20. Juli 2013)

Du solltest wirklich mal deine Augen inspizieren lassen, du scheinst hier so einiges nicht zu sehen. 
Gabeln, Bremsen usw.


----------



## ALMU (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist der Kinderstress...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juli 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Das ist der Kinderstress...



Ach nö, Kinder sind´s bei uns die letzten Tage net mehr gewordenan (haben immer noch Zukunfts-Gleichstand 2 zu 2) - aber was anderes hat sich vor ein paar Tagen verändert: Endlich der gröbste Uni-Stress vorbei und ich konnte - yippieh! - den Computerarbeitsplatz gegen Räder-Bastelei eintauschen, was ich seit 3 Tagen fast rund um die Uhr mache.
Daher krieg ich grad nicht mehr alles mit im Forum.
Aber so soll´s ja sein: 1. Basteln, 2. Forum - gell?

Aber keine Angst: Ich denk an euch und hab jede Menge Fotos z. B. von meinen Schlauchlos-am-Kinderbike-Versuchen usw. gemacht...


----------



## trifi70 (21. Juli 2013)

Fahren!
Schrauben
Forum...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Fahren!
> Schrauben
> Forum...



  Du hast mich enttarnt! Ich habe FAHREN gar nicht genannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (22. Juli 2013)

zurück zum Thema: Prism Gabel für 20Zoll mit Cantisockel in der Bucht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prism-Gabel-...Komponenten&hash=item20d57fd61e#ht_119wt_1136


----------



## michfisch (22. Juli 2013)

Is doch BMX!wie sieht das dann an einem MTB aus?
Gruss M



storck-riesen schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema: Prism Gabel für 20Zoll mit Cantisockel in der Bucht
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prism-Gabel-...Komponenten&hash=item20d57fd61e#ht_119wt_1136


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Juli 2013)

Lieber eine BMX Gabel am Bike als gar keine Gabel.


----------



## tomeg (22. Juli 2013)

Nach ewigem gesuche wird es wohl diese Gabel werden:

http://www.trialbikeshop.de/product/gabel-because-20-disk-v-brake/

vielleicht hat sie ja schon wer und kann das Realgewicht mal posten.

Grüße - Tobi


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. Juli 2013)

tomeg schrieb:


> Nach ewigem gesuche wird es wohl diese Gabel werden:
> 
> http://www.trialbikeshop.de/product/gabel-because-20-disk-v-brake/
> 
> ...



Die Daten klingen doch ganz gut - wo ist der Haken?


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2013)

Moin,

hat hier Jemand schon eine alte Marzocchi XC Gabel (400-700) gekürzt?
Habe eine sehr gut erhaltene XC600 ergattert, leider undicht, was sie ja schon fast im Neuzustand war.
Einbauhöhe wie abgebildet mit 20 Zoll Laufrad: 35cm

Ich werde sie mal zerlegen, frische Öl und eventuell noch eine leichte Stahlfeder dazupacken, somit muß ich nicht so einen hohen Druck fahren.


----------



## Floh (24. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die Daten klingen doch ganz gut - wo ist der Haken?


Bei den Trial-Gabeln frage ich mich immer wie das mit Nachlauf etc. am Ende rauskommt. Die BMX-Gabeln sind ja vom Achsversatz nach vorne relativ krass und beim  Trial kommt es ja (neben den Belastungen) auch darauf an dass das Rad schön handlich ist oder?

Aber wie schon ein Vorredner sagte: Besser eine BMX-Gabel als gar keine Gabel...


----------



## michfisch (24. Juli 2013)

Suuuper, genau das habe ich auch vor. Meine 600er ist noch im zulauf, ebenso eine alte Trek. Mal sehn was sich da machen lässt. Passt auf jedenfall sehr gut in den Ethanol Rahmen. und ist nach dem kürzen auch nicht besonderst schwer.
Gruss M 


WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat hier Jemand schon eine alte Marzocchi XC Gabel (400-700) gekürzt?
> Habe eine sehr gut erhaltene XC600 ergattert, leider undicht, was sie ja schon fast im Neuzustand war.
> ...


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Suuuper, genau das habe ich auch vor. Meine 600er ist noch im zulauf, ebenso eine alte Trek. Mal sehn was sich da machen lässt. Passt auf jedenfall sehr gut in den Ethanol Rahmen. und ist nach dem kürzen auch nicht besonderst schwer.
> Gruss M



Bekomme eventuell noch einen Aluschaft.


----------



## michfisch (24. Juli 2013)

Titanschäfte gibt es auch noch!



WODAN schrieb:


> Bekomme eventuell noch einen Aluschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (24. Juli 2013)

Passt der Abstand Cantisockel zu Felge?


----------



## WODAN (24. Juli 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Passt der Abstand Cantisockel zu Felge?



Ja, schon probiert


----------



## johnparka (24. Juli 2013)

Hab mich auch ein bissl beim Ali-Express umgeschaut. Was spricht denn gegen diese Gabel?


----------



## michfisch (24. Juli 2013)

Auch schön. Alu oder Stahl? Wiegt und kostet? incl. der fehlenden Cantibolzen?
Gruss M


----------



## johnparka (24. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Auch schön. Alu oder Stahl? Wiegt und kostet? incl. der fehlenden Cantibolzen?
> Gruss M




Alu - Gewicht? - 136 Dollar incl. Versand - Bolzen?


----------



## ALMU (24. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein das die nur einen 1" Schaft hat!? Ich glaube das ich die auch schon hier hatte.


----------



## Floh (24. Juli 2013)

1" Gabeln haben doch meistens ein Gewinde oben oder?
Ich habe dort auch schon gute Gabeln gesehen, aber meistens sind die Angaben unvollständig.
136 Dollar wären 100 Euro plus Zoll und MWSt. Dafür könnte man auch eine Trial-Gabel hierzulande bekommen.
Das 1 Zoll Problem liesse sich aber über entsprechende Sonder-Steuersätze lösen meine ich.


----------



## El Papa (24. Juli 2013)

Ich bringe da mal noch zwei Federgabeln ins Spiel:
1. White Brothers Rustler (ich glaube ehemals RC7 und 8):
http://www.mountainracingproducts.c...cwid:category=0&mode=product&product=19249039
ca. 1300g Luftfedergabel
2. Gekürzte AMP:



Gabs anscheinend auch mal serienmäßig in 20". Ich habe meine vor einigen Jahren bereits in den Umlauf gebracht.

Ansonsten gibt es bei den Liegeradlern einige schöne leichte Gabeln.
Cheerio


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, bei den Federgabeln gibt es aber kaum was unter 1000 Gramm, und dann funktionieren sie noch nicht mal richtig. Bei einem Fahrergewicht von 20-30 kg, nehmen wir mal wohlwollend an die Hälfte läge auf dem Vorderrad - das ist so weit entfernt von den möglichen Abstimm-Parametern selbst guter Luftgabeln, darüber braucht man nicht zu reden.
Ich weiß noch dass selbst bei meiner Frau die immerhin 58 kg auf die Waage bringt die Marzocchi MX Pro in ihrem Hardtail immer hart an der Grenze war bei dem sie überhaupt noch funktionierte. Etwas zu wenig Druck und die Gabel sackte kommentarlos nach unten durch.

Ich habe jetzt bei AliExpress mehrere weitere Lieferanten angesprochen ob ihre Gabel die Anforderungen erfüllt (Abstand Achse zu Canti-Sockel) und LIEFERBAR ist. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (25. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin,

so eine AMP in 20" hatte ich auch mal überlegt. Allerdings war sie mir dann doch zu schade, um sie im Kinderrad zu verheizen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Eure Kinder sind, aber meinen fehlt etwas der Respekt vor solchen Teilen.





Also müssen die Kinder erstmal starr fahren, das wird sich auch erst mit 26" ändern. Aber eine hübsche Stahlgabel mit 590 Gramm ist auch nicht zu verachten: 





Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Selbst gebraten? Respekt!


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Diese Gabel hier:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZGL-...-carbon-fiber-bike-front-fork/1094236014.html
Ist lieferbar und hat den richtigen Abstand Achse zu V-Brake Halter.

Für 60 Euro inklusive Fracht ist das OK.


----------



## michfisch (25. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil, kannste ja noch mal ein paar machen! Was hat die preislich gekostet? Zeitansatz?
Gruss M

Also müssen die Kinder erstmal starr fahren, das wird sich auch erst mit 26" ändern. Aber eine hübsche Stahlgabel mit 590 Gramm ist auch nicht zu verachten:


----------



## ALMU (25. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Diese Gabel hier:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZGL-...-carbon-fiber-bike-front-fork/1094236014.html
> Ist lieferbar und hat den richtigen Abstand Achse zu V-Brake Halter.
> 
> Für 60 Euro inklusive Fracht ist das OK.



Bin dabei!!!

Zu Spät, habe bestellt.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht, Floh. Mir gefällt die schwarze jedoch besser. Mal schauen.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Hm, die sind ihren Beschreibungen nicht gerade durchgängig. Mal heißt es V-Brake, mal Disk (weiter unten), das Bild zeigt jedoch eindeutig Cantisockel. Was mir bei der weißen Gabel gut gefällt: kein tapered Steuersatz notwendig. Und überlackieren geht ja auch... mal schauen... uiuiui...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Diese Gabel hier:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ZGL-...-carbon-fiber-bike-front-fork/1094236014.html
> Ist lieferbar und hat den richtigen Abstand Achse zu V-Brake Halter.
> 
> Für 60 Euro inklusive Fracht ist das OK.



Klingt ja super!

An deiner Stelle würd ich die für den Preis nehmen und uns dann von deiner Erfahrungen berichten! 
(weil ich persönlich finde die einfach optisch net schön, daher bestell ich sie für uns auf jeden Fall net - aber wenn der Geschmack passt, dann ist das vielleicht ne tolle, günstige und leichte Gabel!?)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Sehr geil, kannste ja noch mal ein paar machen! Was hat die preislich gekostet? Zeitansatz?
> Gruss M



Tät mich auch interessieren. Auf die Idee, ne Kindergabel massfertigen zu lassen vom Rahmenbauern (z. B. eben Edelziege alias Georg Blaschke) bin ich noch gar net gekommen - möglicherweise aus gutem Grund, als Einzelanfertigung kostet die bestimmt ein Vermögen!?

Aber hey, sind wir nicht schon ein paar Leutchen (5-10 Leute!?) hier zusammen, die ne leichte Starrgabel für ihren 20"-Poison/Chaka-Rahmen suchen?

@ Edelziege alias Georg Blaschke: Sag mal, wär deine Gabel in 5-10 St. "Serienfertigung" bezahlbar?
Dann könnten wir ja nen Sammelauftrag machen!?



PS: Ich find deine Gabel optisch sehr schön - in grellow lackieren und die Yo Eddy Fratze drauf und ab damit ins Classic-Bike-Unterforum, die Fat Chance Fans schocken...


----------



## BOOZE (25. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Tät mich auch interessieren. Auf die Idee, ne Kindergabel massfertigen zu lassen vom Rahmenbauern (z. B. eben Edelziege alias Georg Blaschke) bin ich noch gar net gekommen - möglicherweise aus gutem Grund, als Einzelanfertigung kostet die bestimmt ein Vermögen!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musst ja keine ganze bauen lassen, man kan ja zB: eine Vorhandene kürzen lassen.
Ich habe noch eine recht schicke leichte Kona Gabel, die werde ich versuchen zu kürzen.

Geil, ein kleines Yo Eddy das wärs


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Musst ja keine ganze bauen lassen, man kan ja zB: eine Vorhandene kürzen lassen.



Hm, ich hab ja die letzten Jahrzehnte doch ein paar Räder gehabt und auch viel dran rumgebaut - aber eine Gabel ist bei mir noch nie übrig geblieben. Die alten gingen entweder kaputt (Tange Big Fork) oder wurden weiterverkauft (Ritchey Logic).
Aber Gabel "bauen" hab ich auch schon mal lassen, war aber nur eine Juchem Alu-Titan mit Schaftlänge und Lackierung nach Wunsch. Also "fast" Serienfertigung.
War in Relation zu Gewicht und Qualität echt günstig gewesen (zumindest für meine damaligen Begriffe, hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt die 5000-DM-Hürde ja schon lange geknackt gehabt, jaja, als Schüler hatte ich halt noch Geld im Gegenzug zu heute).

Fertigen die bei Juchem heute noch Alu-/Titan-Gabeln nach Kunden"maßen"?


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe bestellt. Was ich als Farbe bekomme - keine Ahnung. Die andere die ich bestellt hatte war auch rot-weiß dargestellt und wäre schwarz geliefert worden.
Mir passt das weiß-blau ganz gut, denn entweder weiß oder blau wird das Fahrrad werden.
Und ganz nebenbei habe ich einen Satz SantaCruz-Decals in weiß beschafft für 2 Euro, der würde sich auf dem Rahmen gut machen *AscheAufMeinHaupt*
Ick freu mir!


----------



## BOOZE (25. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Geil, ein kleines Yo Eddy das wärs



Ha, da kommt mir eine Idee, ich habe seit Jahren hier noch ein defekten Spezialized Stumpjumper CrMo Rahmen rumliegen, daraus könnte man ja....................


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

BLASPHEMIE! Steinigt den Mann!


----------



## BOOZE (25. Juli 2013)

Na dann kann ich ja den Rahmen ja dafür nehmen, kann einer von euch Titan schweissen? 

Habe ich noch  in neu hier rumliegen.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Rumliegen... ich glaub's nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (25. Juli 2013)

Als sie damals die Klitsche zugemacht haben, habe ich die letzten drei Rahmen von denen gekauft.
Mit Zertifikaten und dem "Autogram" vom Schweisser. 
Habe da noch in den Staaten gelebt und war grade vor Ort.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Und beim Umzug hieß es dann: "Ihr könnt alles hier behalten, aber der Rahmen da, der muß mit!"


----------



## Edelziege (27. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin,

ich hatte das vor ein paar Jahren im Classic-Bereich schon mal probiert, ich glaube da gabe es den Kinderbereich noch gar nicht.
Letztlich wollte dann ein einziger wirklich eine Gabel. Es ist immer schwieriger als gedacht, bei solchen Aktionen auch nur eine Handvoll Leute zusammenzubekommen...

Viele Grüße,
Georg



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Tät mich auch interessieren. Auf die Idee, ne Kindergabel massfertigen zu lassen vom Rahmenbauern (z. B. eben Edelziege alias Georg Blaschke) bin ich noch gar net gekommen - möglicherweise aus gutem Grund, als Einzelanfertigung kostet die bestimmt ein Vermögen!?
> 
> Aber hey, sind wir nicht schon ein paar Leutchen (5-10 Leute!?) hier zusammen, die ne leichte Starrgabel für ihren 20"-Poison/Chaka-Rahmen suchen?
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOZE (31. Juli 2013)

Habe grade was entdeckt, nur weis ich nicht recht was ich davon halten soll?
Könnte ich in neu bekommen, aber keine Angabe zur Gewicht und Einbaulänge?

Balistic Pro Federgabel


----------



## 68-er (31. Juli 2013)

sieht nach 1" schaft aus - aber das ist ja änderbar ...


----------



## Y_G (31. Juli 2013)

wenns nicht so teuer ist, würde ich einfach mal sagen kaufen und schauen was man damit macht  1" passt gut für Isla


----------



## BOOZE (31. Juli 2013)

Soll 100â¬ kosten, Schaft soll sogar 1 1/8 sein.
Mal schauen ob ich vom VerkÃ¤ufer noch mehr infos erhalte.
Die Gabel soll voll zerlegbar sein, mit Hydraulischer dÃ¤mpfung und die Gleitrohre sollen aus Carbon sein?
Die Gabel kommt mir nur irgendwie recht kurz vor, oder tÃ¤uscht das?


----------



## 68-er (31. Juli 2013)

so langsam würde mich das gewicht auch interessieren
ich finde das teil schaut schon ganz gut aus ...


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Soll 100 kosten


 Ich würde lieber bei Ebay nach Manitou Answer suchen.


PS: Warum eigentlich keine RST M2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2013)

Mich wundert bei der kurzen Bauweise, wo noch Platz für je Seite 2 Buchsen sein soll zum Führen der Standrohre? Oder hat die nur eine, dann längere, Buchse?

So richtig viel Federweg kann die aber auch nicht haben. Wenn die Standrohre soweit reingingen wonach es ausschaut, setzt die Gabelkrone aufm Reifen auf...


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Hat die M2 eigentlich schon einmal jemand ausprobiert? Schön leicht, aber federt??? Bei Elastomer und Stahlfeder und 30mm...


----------



## Floh (31. Juli 2013)

Ich traue dem nichts zu. 30 mm Federweg, aber ausgelegt um einem Erwachsenen einen gewissen Mindestkomfort zu ermöglichen -> knüppelhart für ein Kind. Und wegen Elastomer noch nicht mal einstellbar, es sei denn man zerlegt das Ding und bohrt die Feder von innen dünner (müsste eine Hohlfeder sein).


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

Der User _dsbike_ hat doch ein 20" mit M2 aufgebaut. Vllt. kann was dazu berichten.






PS: Evt. müssen neue Feder und Elastomere rein.


----------



## BOOZE (31. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich traue dem nichts zu. 30 mm Federweg, aber ausgelegt um einem Erwachsenen einen gewissen Mindestkomfort zu ermöglichen -> knüppelhart für ein Kind.



Ob die wirklich für Erwachsene gemacht ist, fahren da wirklich welche mit einem 20" Rad rum?


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2013)

Faltrad, Liegerad, Velomobil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (31. Juli 2013)

Die RST Gabel hat was von eine Fatty, gefällt mir bisher am besten.
Bin kein Freund von starren Gabeln


----------



## Floh (31. Juli 2013)

Also, der Poison-Rahmen kann grundsätzlich mit einer Federgabel aufgebaut werden. Aber mir sind 800 Gramm Mehrgewicht bei zweifelhafter Funktion und höheren Kosten zu mies.
Die M2 sieht schon schick aus, gar keine Frage. Ob man ausreichend weiche Federn bekommt - möchte ich bezweifeln. Aber tunen ist mit jeder Drehbank möglich bei MCU-Elastomeren.


----------



## Diman (31. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ob man ausreichend weiche Federn bekommt - möchte ich bezweifeln.


Ungläubiger!  Es gibt doch nichts was schon nicht gemacht wurde.



> Die Federhärte lässt sich recht einfach bestimmen :
> Gewicht des Kindes + 10-20% ist in etwa die Maximalbelastung für die Federgabel (sofern die Lütten noch nicht gar so wild fahren)
> Mal angenommen Dein Junior wiegt 30 Kilo, dann sollte die Gabel bei 35 Kilo oder 350N Belastung den gesamten Federweg ausnützen.
> bei 100mm Federweg wäre das eine Federkonstante von 35N/cm (bei nicht-progressiver Kennlinie und Feder in EINEM Gabelholm. Bei zwei Federn freilich die Hälfte.
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7855045&postcount=15


----------



## BOOZE (31. Juli 2013)

Wieso 800Gr.?
Die RST wiegt 950Gr. gegengerechnet gegen eine 650-700Gr. Gabel also unbeeindruckte 250-300Gr. Mehrgewicht und dafür heile Handgelenke.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2013)

Die RST ist am Schaft nicht beliebig kürzbar, da Federung inside. Also vorher schlau machen.


----------



## Floh (31. Juli 2013)

@Diman: Ich mach hauptberuflich Gummifedern, ich weiß schon wie das geht 
Deswegen ja auch mein Kommentar. PU-Hohlfedern kann man von der Stange kaufen, und bei Bedarf zurecht drehen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Also, der Poison-Rahmen kann grundsätzlich mit einer Federgabel aufgebaut werden. Aber mir sind 800 Gramm Mehrgewicht bei zweifelhafter Funktion und höheren Kosten zu mies.



Seh ich genauso! 

Wobei: Das Mehrgewicht hast du vielleicht etwas hoch angesetzt, aber mir wären jede 200 g zuviel Mehrgewicht für ne Federgabel, die ein 6-Jähriges Kind mit 20 kg Lebendgewicht nie und nimmer braucht und nutzen kann...

Übrigens: Meine höchsten Sprünge in meiner Jugend (lt. Fotos einiges über Radhöhe = ca. 1m Sprunghöhe) und auch beide Bunnyhop-Wettbewerbe (davon 1x erster Platz) hab ich mit ner STARRGABEL (Juchem Titan-Alu custom-made) bestritten.
Bei den Bunnyhop-Wettbewerben hatten alle aufm Treppchen ne Starrgabel gehabt!

Ich bin und bleibe halt ein Federgabel-Gegner, und in anbetracht meiner jahrelangen Erfahrungswerte in der Praxis ist mir das auch nicht so schnell auszureden. ;-)


----------



## Floh (1. August 2013)

Ich rechne im Moment die leichteste verfügbare Gabel (China-Carbon) mit ca. 400 Gramm gegen die RST. Wir feilschen hier um jedes Gramm, die Leute beschweren sich wenn ihr Mow Joe (ein von Hand in Lagen aufgebautes Gummiprodukt) 20 Gramm schwerer ausfällt, aber dann wollen sie eine 1000 Gramm schwere Gabel verbauen.

Ich bin auch der Ansicht dass Kinder (und die meisten Erwachsenen) keine Federgabel brauchen. Wenn Federung, dann komplett, ein Hardtail mit langhubiger Gabel ist blanker Unsinn.


----------



## BOOZE (1. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich rechne im Moment die leichteste verfügbare Gabel (China-Carbon) mit ca. 400 Gramm gegen die RST.
> 
> Ich bin auch der Ansicht dass Kinder (und die meisten Erwachsenen) keine Federgabel brauchen. Wenn Federung, dann komplett, ein Hardtail mit langhubiger Gabel ist blanker Unsinn.



Du willst dir diese China Gabel unbedingt antun, oder?

Ob mein Rad oder das meines Sohnes jetzt 500Gr vor oder zurück liegt ist mir schnuppe.
Generationen von Kindern und ich selbst auch, bin mit einem viel zu schwerem Rad rumgefahren, trotzdem sind wir gut klar gekommen.
Diese Grammfeilscherei ist nur so eine Art Wettbewerb mehr nicht.
Ich könnte genauso wie der MMM Mann für mein Kind ein Full Titan Bike bauen lassen, will ich aber nicht wozu auch!

Ich kann gar kein MTB ohne Federgabel mehr fahren, mit kaputten Handgelenken hast du äh keine Wahl mehr.
Die Schläge ins Handgelenk will ich meinem Kind eigentlich nicht auch antun.

Ich habe mich aber irgendwie trotzdem für das Ethanol für eine Stare Gabel entschieden, die ist grade in der Mache, wird was feines.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (1. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Du willst dir diese China Gabel unbedingt antun, oder?
> 
> Ob mein Rad oder das meines Sohnes jetzt 500Gr vor oder zurück liegt ist mir schnuppe.
> Generationen von Kindern und ich selbst auch, bin mit einem viel zu schwerem Rad rumgefahren, trotzdem sind wir gut klar gekommen.
> ...



also bis 20" finde ich starrgabel sindvoll, dann aber mit breiten reifen und nicht mit diesen schmalen 1,75 oder 1,85, 2.0 muss dann schon sein.

ab 24" räder kann man dann auch 26" federgabeln nehmen und diese traveln, so dass sie für 24" rahmen die richtige einbauhöhe bieten.
man sollte aber ne luftgabel nehmen und keine mit Stahlfeder oder gar Elastomere.
luftgabel aus dem grund, weil man diese perfekt für die geringen kindergewichte anpassen kann.

ne gebrauchte sid oder reba ist ja in der bucht günstig zu bekommen, und mit dualair kann man sie perfekt abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. August 2013)

Ich tu mir die China Gabel voll an! Wenn sie nicht gefällt kann ich sie ja wieder verkaufen. Natürlich ist das ein Experiment.
Starrgabel muss eben bei 20 Zoll sein weil es keine Alternativen gibt. Und bevor ich mir eine schweißen lasse oder umbaue oder eine Trial-Gabel fahre probiere ich erstmal das aus.

Ich habe auch Starrgabel-Fahrräder und es ist natürlich etwas härter. Aber man kann auch vieles abfedern wenn man weiß wie (Danny McAskill hat auch keine Federgabel). Und ich glaube es ist gut zu lernen wie man einen Bordstein ohne Federung hochkommt bevor man sich mit Federung versucht.
Und 2.00 muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ich fahre 2.2 - 2.4 je nach Rad, und bei dem Raddurchmesser ist 1.85 von den Proportionen her OK finde ich.

Über das Gewichts-Target zu streiten ist Unsinn. Wenn ich auf ein Fahrradgewicht komme was der Hälfte des Kindergewichtes entspricht, bin ich zufrieden. Aber mehr sollte es nicht sein.

Und übrigens bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung dass wir früher auch zu schwere Räder hatten. Ich hatte ein günstiges 24er als Kind (Anfang der 80er), das hatte keine Gangschaltung, Rücktritt, Stahlfelgen (nix Hohlkammer) und einen gemufften, gelöteten Stahlrahmen mit Stahlgabel. Aber so bleischwer wie heutige "Ruddy Dax Fully" Fahrräder war es garantiert nicht! Da hat sich einiges zum Schlechteren gewandelt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich kann gar kein MTB ohne Federgabel mehr fahren, mit kaputten Handgelenken hast du äh keine Wahl mehr.
> Die Schläge ins Handgelenk will ich meinem Kind eigentlich nicht auch antun.
> 
> Ich habe mich aber irgendwie trotzdem für das Ethanol für eine Stare Gabel entschieden, die ist grade in der Mache, wird was feines.



Interessant, lässt du ne Custom-Gabel nach Maß bauen oder baust ne Gabel um?
Mag sein, dass du die Antwort in irgendeinem der vielen hier kursierenden Threads (voll Leben in der Bude, toll!) geschrieben hast, aber du wirst mir verzeihen, dass ich jetzt keine Lust und Zeit habe, per "Zeige-alle-Beiträge-von-Booze"-Funktion nochmal alle deine Beiträge zu lesen. 

Handgelenk-Probleme habe ich derzeit auch (kaum ein paar mal hart am Lenker gezogen/gejumpt, schon á la Sehnenscheidenentzündung), aber komischerweise net von knapp 10 Jahre rumheizen und -jumpen mit der Starrgabel (in meiner Jugend), sondern jetzt nach 15 Jahren Pause (mit wenigen Unterbrechungen) und dann n schlappes Stündchen rumtrialen.
Jetzt hab ich beim Trialen mit den Starrgabel-Bikes Handgelenkschmerzen, dagegen komm ich mit den Federgabel-Bikes dieselben Stellen überhaupt gar net hoch, fragt sich, was besser ist.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Und übrigens bin ich nicht Deiner Meinung dass wir früher auch zu schwere Räder hatten. Ich hatte ein günstiges 24er als Kind (Anfang der 80er), das hatte keine Gangschaltung, Rücktritt, Stahlfelgen (nix Hohlkammer) und einen gemufften, gelöteten Stahlrahmen mit Stahlgabel. Aber so bleischwer wie heutige "Ruddy Dax Fully" Fahrräder war es garantiert nicht! Da hat sich einiges zum Schlechteren gewandelt.



Mein erstes MTB war schon sackschwer (16 kg Hardtail mit Starrgabel! ), aber schon das MTB meiner Schwester im Alter von 10 Jahren wog nur 11-12 kg, das war für damalige Verhältnisse durchaus leicht (für nen 26-Zöller).


----------



## Floh (1. August 2013)

War aber bestimmt kein Supermarkt-Fully oder?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> War aber bestimmt kein Supermarkt-Fully oder?



Nö, war ein Alpine Stars Al-Mega DX Vorjahresmodell für 1999DM, eh das einzige uns bekannte MTB damals, das es in 26" UND Kinderrahmengröße gab.
Traumbike für bezahlbares Geld, hätte meine Schwester ja locker 5 Jahre damit fahren können und das kleinere Geschwisterchen dann wieder (wenn´s net verbrannt wäre), hab bis heute kein vergleichbar-gutes 26"-MTB für Kinder/kleine Jugendliche mehr gesehen, schade, dass so was vom Markt völlig verschwindet.


----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2013)

Das kann man mistverstehen. Ich hoffe nur die Räder sind verbrannt...

Habe mir fürs Hardtail ne neue Menja zum Spottpreis gegönnt. Sahne Ansprechen, noch besser als die Asgard vorher. Die kommt jetzt ans Alltagsrad was momentan noch starr mit einer Maxlight rollt. Bis auf den Gewichtsnachteil haben Federgabeln schon auch ihre Vorzüge, die Waldpfade sind hier ordentlich wurzlig. Denke ma ab 24" werden die Kinderräder auch bei uns vorne gefedert sein...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das kann man mistverstehen. Ich hoffe nur die Räder sind verbrannt...



Ne, net nur die Räder, leider auch der Rahmen und alle Anbauteile mitverbrannt... 

(Ich weiß schon, was du mit missverstehen gemeint hattest... )


----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2013)

Rad synonym für Fahrrad. Plural: Räder (Konglomerat aus LAUFrädern, Rahmen, Komponenten...)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Rad synonym für Fahrrad. Plural: Räder (Konglomerat aus LAUFrädern, Rahmen, Komponenten...)



So kenn ich dich (online/virtuell): Immer schön gewissenhaft! 
Klar, Rad = Fahrrad mit allem Drum und Dran.
Und: Lieber verbrennt ein Radl als die Kinder (da steckte das grammatikalische Missverständnis in meinem Satz, gell?).

Woher weißt du denn, dass damals gleich alle unsere Fahrräder mitverbrannt sind?
(Das kommt davon, wenn man die Radl net im Zimmer an der Wand hängen hat, jetzt weiß ich, warum die Freaks das so machen, sind somit sicher vor jedem Garagenbrand ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2013)

Grammatikalisch war das ganz korrekt (Geschwisterchen, das), nur halt zweideutig.

Ich sehe 1+1, also mindstens 2. Schade drum...


----------



## BOOZE (1. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Interessant, lässt du ne Custom-Gabel nach Maß bauen oder baust ne Gabel um?
> Mag sein, dass du die Antwort in irgendeinem der vielen hier kursierenden Threads (voll Leben in der Bude, toll!) geschrieben hast, aber du wirst mir verzeihen, dass ich jetzt keine Lust und Zeit habe, per "Zeige-alle-Beiträge-von-Booze"-Funktion nochmal alle deine Beiträge zu lesen.




Ne hatte ich noch nicht gepostet, ich habe mich jetzt auch erst recht kurzfristig dazu entschlossen eine Gabel abändern zu lassen.
Aber erstmal die Füsse stillhalten, so lange ich die nicht zu Hause liegen habe, werde ich mich mit Informationen zurückhalten.
Habe leider schon so einiges erlebt, von nicht erhalt meiner Ware, oder bis zu einem Jahr Wartezeit!


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Handgelenksschmerzen kommen meiner Laienansicht nach von der falschen Handhaltung bei MTBs. Ich fahre, seit mir das bei meinem ersten MTB Schmerzen bereitet hat, mit Trainingsbügeln oder oder sehr stark abgewinkelten Lenkern. Da ist halt nichts mit Gewichtstuning, aber meinen Handgelenken geht's gut.

Übringens auch ein tolles Kinderbike: Cannondale Delta V aus den 90ern mit Pepperoni-Gabel. Gab es damals in unglaublich kleiner Rahmengröße, das habe ich mal für eine Ex aufgebaut, fährt sie immer noch. Sie ist 1,55m und hat die Sattelstange recht weit draußen, sollte also für 1,40-Kinder oder sogar kleiner passen. Ich kann mal ein Foto davon machen, wenn es interessiert. Leider sind die schwer zu bekommen und wenn, dann werden sie teuer.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

Cannondale Delta V sagt mir was. Das Design ist Geschmackssache, aber auf alle Fälle ein gutes und hochwertiges Rad mit Kultfaktor.
Wusste net, dass die auch eigens für Kinder/Jugendliche/sehr kleine Erwachsene sehr kleine Rahmengrößen gebaut haben.
Poste doch mal ein Foto von eurem, au ja!


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Mach ich morgen, bin grad in München, da wohnt sie.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mach ich morgen, bin grad in München, da wohnt sie.



Ah, fährst auf der A9 wieder hoch? Dann könntest 10 min. abzweigen und bei uns aufn Schwätzchen und nen (Pulver-)Cappuccino oder nen bengalischen Tschai vorbeikommen. Zerlegte und ganze MTBs gibt´s auch den halben Keller voll zu besichtigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Täte ich gern, danke für das Angebot. Ich fahre mit Philipp (Frau und Baby bleiben zuhause) erst noch weiter nach Italien und von dort aus über die Schweiz und die A5 zurück. München war auch nicht ganz präzise, wir sind in Eching am Ammersee, da haben sie und ihr Mann gebaut, da sind wir schon hin die A7 bis Ulm gefahren.


----------



## BOOZE (2. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Handgelenksschmerzen kommen meiner Laienansicht nach von der falschen Handhaltung bei MTBs.



Oder einfach auch Unfall bedingt, so wie bei mir


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Täte ich gern, danke für das Angebot. Ich fahre mit Philipp (Frau und Baby bleiben zuhause) erst noch weiter nach Italien und von dort aus über die Schweiz und die A5 zurück. München war auch nicht ganz präzise, wir sind in Eching am Ammersee, da haben sie und ihr Mann gebaut, da sind wir schon hin die A7 bis Ulm gefahren.



Schade, na dann n andermal halt. Nen schönen Urlaub (?) in Italien und der Schweiz wünsch ich euch!


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Merci! Ja, Urlaub, Räder sind dabei. Die Schweiz ist nur für die Durchreise.


----------



## Floh (23. August 2013)

Back on topic:
Meine Carbongabel ist da. Verarbeitung ganz gut, einen Lackabplatzer habe ich, ist aber egal da sie eh lackiert wird.
Gewicht ungekürzt 570 Gramm, 400 Gramm waren angesagt. Naja ist eben China.
Da der Schaft aber 50 cm lang ist wird sich das noch deutlich reduzieren. Mal sehen auf was.
Durchgang für Reifen: Ich habe 52 mm gemessen, ein 2 Zoll Reifen wird also je nach Felge knapp werden. Aber 1,85 sollte locker gehen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Das mit dem Lackieren von Carbon ist nicht so einfach, hattest du - glaub ich - in nem anderen Thread geschrieben.
Bin gespannt, ob/wer das machen kann.

Angesichts der offensichtlich knappen Einbaubreite eines normalen 2" MTB-Reifens frage ich mich: Für welchen Einsatzzweck bzw. für welche Art von Fahrrädern wurde diese Gabel eigentlich konstruiert?
Der Optik nach sieht die Zielgruppe nach Rennrad aus, aber die gibt´s ja nicht in 20"-Radgröße...


----------



## trolliver (23. August 2013)

Liegeräder? BMX? Dirt?


----------



## BOOZE (23. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lackieren von Carbon ist nicht so einfach, hattest du -
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob/wer das machen kann.
> 
> ...



Klar kannst du Carbon lakieren, nur pulvern kannst du es nicht.
Macht dir jeder Lacker, oder du machst es selber.

Ja es gibt 20" Kinderrennräder. 
Gugst duhier


----------



## Mamara (23. August 2013)

Sieht das nur so auf dem Foto aus oder hat wirklich so ne derbe Tretlagerübersetzung?


----------



## Floh (23. August 2013)

Es gibt scheinbar in China so "Mini-Bikes". Die haben kleine Räder aber eine Rahmengröße wie ein Erwachsenen-Rad. Deswegen ist m.E. auch der Schaft so lang.





Carbon kann man wunderbar lackieren. Aber nicht pulvern. Deswegen werde ich wahrscheinlich alles lackieren lassen, damit die Farben zueinander passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Aha, ja, dafür könnte eine solche Gabel gedacht sein.

Grade die Rennräder aus Boozes Link sehen passend für die Gabel (oder andersrum) aus.
Vor allem das erste Carbon-Rennrad (das erst rote, dann bunte) hätte optisch gesehen Floh´s fette Carbongabel dringend nötig vom Gesamtbild her...

Wie auch immer, wenn eine Lackierung normal möglich ist, dann ist doch gut.


----------



## Floh (23. August 2013)

Ich habe die gezeigte Gabel noch einmal zu verkaufen und zwar in pink...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ongabel-20-zoll-canti-sockel-carbonschaft-neu


----------



## trolliver (23. August 2013)

Erinnert mich an mein seliges altes Petersen... und von Berndt (?) gab es auch ähnliche Modelle.


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

Das Fahrrad ist ein Tyrell aus Japan. Sieht sogar relativ steif aus mit den Rahmendreiecken. Das sind so "Commuter Bikes" also Räder die man mit in die U-Bahn nimmt und dann den restlichen Weg mit dem Rad macht.


----------



## Roelof (9. Oktober 2013)

Bin beim Stöbern über das hier gestolpert - Dorcus wird ja im Zusammenhang mit Pedalen immer wieder gerne genannt... 

http://www.elektro-fahrrad.at/produkte/fahrraeder/dorcus-d-c1-e-motion/

vielleicht mag jemand nachwassern.


----------



## Floh (9. Oktober 2013)

Interessant finde ich daran dass dort 20 Zoll Räder und -Gabeln verbaut werden, sogar eine die der German A: kilo ähnelt. Wenn man da an Ersatzteile käme wäre es doch cool.


----------



## Roelof (9. Oktober 2013)

also dort braucht niemand anrufen...

ist dem Akzent nach ein Chinese ohne technisches Verständnis. 

Dorcus sei für ihn seperat nicht lieferbar, aber die Dorcus-Federgabel und das (lieferbare 20") RST-Modell sollen etwa gleich viel wiegen. Keine genaueren Angaben möglich.


----------



## Livepixel (16. Oktober 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Habe grade was entdeckt, nur weis ich nicht recht was ich davon halten soll?
> Könnte ich in neu bekommen, aber keine Angabe zur Gewicht und Einbaulänge?
> 
> Balistic Pro Federgabel



Hallo, wo bekomme ich diese  Gabel zu kaufen. Möchte sie an meinem e.Dogscooter verbauen, ( 20 zoll Vorderrad) bin dankbar für jeden tip.

mfg LivePixel


----------

